# need help finding parts



## bogartpar (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay Guys and Gals - I am desparte. Really - 3 solid days hunting and phone calls. I need a Colt .32 revolver police positive CTG - EJECTOR RATCHET.
It is the "D" frame, With or without a new cylinder. I am exhausted. This old police gal is going to be my
best friend's present to his father. He retired from the ministry but was a police Sargant for many years. Somebody is goingto come thru for us. Maybe someone has a parts gun, or drawer full of parts. If someone has a possible source, let us 
know asap. We have checked most suppliers, so I feel the part has to come from a gunsmith. Thanks in advance. Talk with your #1 Gunsmiths. Contact bogartpar 765 506 3097 [email protected]


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you contacted Colt's?
If they don't have the part, their custom shop may be able to fabricate it.

Another couple possible sources for leads might be the Cody museum, or the Arms and Armor curator at the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York.


----------

